# New Hygrophila sp?



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, i got this plant from LFS today. The pattern on its leave is kinda the same as Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' does, but the differences between those two plants are as below:

- the new plant have reddish pink stem compared to light green stem of H. polysperma 'Rosanervig'
- the bottom leave of the new plant are reddish in color while H. polysperma doesn't have any unusual colour
- the green part of the new plant have darker/dull green when compared to H. polysperma

so, anyone can help identified this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Here you go:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=35&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Could it be an Alternanthera? It seems that there are Alternanthera inflorescences in the lowermost visible leaf axils.


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

i don't think it is hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'. the stems of my posted plant is red yet the h. polysperma 'Sunset' is green...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Pink Lotus,
could You make macro photos of the bud-like white things in the lower leaf axils (I believe, they are inflorescences as in Alternanthera)?


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

owh...the bud is still small. also, my camera is the lousy one. i believe the image would be terrible. so i can't do that.

i already plant it. we'll see how it does for a couple of weeks...hehehe. i'll keep this updated!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Surely the bud (inflorescence?) doesn't get bigger but will decay under water. Your 1st photo looks good, I think a pic where the white bud is only a bit more visible would be telling if it's an Alternanthera or not. I mean this:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Could it be an Alternanthera? It seems that there are Alternanthera inflorescences in the lowermost visible leaf axils.


Hmm.. could be. I think I was a bit too quick on that one. I didn't know such an Alternanthera existed.


----------



## muddelicious (Dec 6, 2011)

Did that plant come in a pot, most likely it was grown emersed then went to the store then you bought it. Emersed plants often look different than when they are grown submerged. Time will tell if it starts growing more like Hygrophila polysperma Rosanervig. Thats just my guess, it just looks so darn similar to sunset hygro. I was also under the impression that sunset hygro only flowers emersed which is why I was thinking this is that form. Im kinda new to this though so I could be wrong.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

muddelicious said:


> Did that plant come in a pot, most likely it was grown emersed then went to the store then you bought it. Emersed plants often look different than when they are grown submerged. Time will tell if it starts growing more like Hygrophila polysperma Rosanervig. Thats just my guess, it just looks so darn similar to sunset hygro. I was also under the impression that sunset hygro only flowers emersed which is why I was thinking this is that form. Im kinda new to this though so I could be wrong.


It really does look like the inflorescence of an _Alternanthera_. No getting around that.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is an Alternanthera reineckii 'Variegated':
http://www.geocities.jp/okihari_h11_5/aquarium/zukan_p/page/reineckii_ver.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I prefer normal plants...:-?


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

miremonster said:


> Here is an Alternanthera reineckii 'Variegated':
> http://www.geocities.jp/okihari_h11_5/aquarium/zukan_p/page/reineckii_ver.html


hahaha...my hunch was right...i know it is some kind of variegated...lol...i have a rare plant (or not)!


----------

